# Crested Geckos and territory



## Soviet Crestie (Aug 23, 2010)

i heard from a woker at Tyrannosaurus pets that crested geckos are very territorial and would fight each other no matter what gender, is this true, waht are your experiences? also, does anyone know where i can get female cresties near wakefield?


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Only males will fight, you can keep multiple females together but only one male.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Only males will fight, you can keep multiple females together but only one male.


Some females may not get on, but 9 times out of 10 they will get on fine. Just remember that when you introduce a new cage mate to do introductions in neutral territory outside of the viv (this should be done at the end of the quarentine period), then when you are happy they get on introduce them to the viv, but re-arrage the viv decor so its like new territory (and also give it a full clean to remove any scent).


----------



## Soviet Crestie (Aug 23, 2010)

@ ben, suppose that i put them in at the same time and in the shop they were alredy living in the same enclosue, would they be alright?


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Soviet Crestie said:


> @ ben, suppose that i put them in at the same time and in the shop they were alredy living in the same enclosue, would they be alright?


They should be ok if they've been living together to start with, and you bought them at the same time, and put them in the viv all together, i don't see the difference in that really.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Soviet Crestie said:


> @ ben, suppose that i put them in at the same time and in the shop they were alredy living in the same enclosue, would they be alright?


Yeah they should be ok, mainly because if they have been living together if one has parasites they probably both will, so quarantine isnt so much of an issue. When they go into a new enclosure their maybe squabbles over territory, so I would still keep an eye on them when they go into the viv.


----------

